# Is this yours



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Is this yours ?










peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is he camping on your front garden?? 8O Peedee.
Mavis

bumped it for you at least.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Smallest CL I've ever seen!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :wink: Well most of us have a camera phone these days and thought it a much better idea to post a pic than just simply ask the question.

peedee


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

peedee said:


> :lol: :lol: :wink: Well most of us have a camera phone these days and thought it a much better idea to post a pic than just simply ask the question.
> 
> peedee


Are you starting Motorhome version of google earth, street level :wink: :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have it if nobody else wants it. 8) :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> Are you starting Motorhome version of google earth, street level :wink: :wink:


I think I suggested pics be posted here long before Google streets came on the scene  Nobody took me up on it  This one appeared very recently! As long as there are no identification marks, either vehicle or place, I cannot see there is a problem. There was another the other side of the street but it was mostly obscured by a high hedge and couldn't get a good shot of it! I suppose some cleaver ***** could always match the pics to google streets?

peedee


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

It's got the same badge on the front as mine but I don't recognise the colour have you edited the picture.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You should've knocked peedee, the curtains are pulled, maybe someone was in. :roll: 

SDA


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

buttons said:


> I don't recognise the colour have you edited the picture.


Only to remove the reg numbers

peedee


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You must have good neighbours.


----------

